
This neural net would like to deliver these petitions - got-any-grapes
https://aiweirdness.com/post/184919085542/this-neural-net-would-like-to-deliver-these
======
minimaxir
Finetuning GPT-2 is where the real magic will happen; the demo of the 345M
model
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840758))
is _nothing_ compared to a model that is finetuned on the type of content you
want to generate.

------
TrickyRick
For every time I read about the threat general AI poses to humanity I try to
find an article like this and it calms my nerves.

~~~
red75prime
Yeah, general AIs, which randomly sample language models, would be ridiculous.

------
deytempo
The primordial soup of a technocracy

------
ianai
To think I bought this might be profound.

------
nxrabl
"Letting neural networks be weird" is the name of the blog; this article's
title is "This neural net would like to deliver these petitions"

~~~
dang
Thanks! Fixed.

------
michaelvoz
Occupied land of the arapohoe nation? Is this edginess or satire?

